# Spectacles and Archery



## Hikari (May 15, 2021)

Can you modify the sight indicators so you can see them? Could a sight magnifier work? For example, but there are others: Coffey Sight Tape Magnifier


----------



## AussiePete (Feb 8, 2020)

Hikari said:


> Can you modify the sight indicators so you can see them? Could a sight magnifier work? For example, but there are others: Coffey Sight Tape Magnifier


A sight magnifier would be great and my first preference, but I can't source one to fit the Axcel Achieve XP, from either my local archery shop, Lancaster, or from TruBall/Excel. I will have a look at the Coffey Sight Magnifier that you've mentioned. Thanks.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

If you wear a hat when you shoot there is a handy visor clip-on magnifier that works well. The magnifier flips out of the way when shooting, flip back down to set your sight. Lancaster's carries at least one version in a few different magnifications.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

I use the flip-down magnifier on my cap. To determine which magnification I went to the store and tried several of the "Cheater" eyeglasses in different powers. Found the power that works best at the distance the sight tape is held from my eyes when moving the sight. Ordered the same power flip-down magnifier. They are also used for fly fishing, tying the flys on.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have the same problem can't read sight but any thing out side arms length have no need. I hang my readers from the neck opening of my T-shirt & works fine. I would wish they would change the hunter Round so you don't have to readjust your sight after almost every shot. It ends up being more how you can remember to move your sight more than how well or accurate you can shoot & because of having to keep putting glasses back on & take off it takes a lot longer to shoot the round especially when you have a group of 4 old gezziers that put on glasses & look at sight setting & take them off before you set sight & then have to put them back on again & look at setting again & set sight.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Same issue for me. I use a glasses strap and hang the glasses around my neck. When folded up, the glasses lay close to my chest, so no problem with strangulation. As other posters have mentioned, the flip-down glasses are a good choice also.


----------



## AussiePete (Feb 8, 2020)

kballer1 said:


> I have the same problem can't read sight but any thing out side arms length have no need. I hang my readers from the neck opening of my T-shirt & works fine.* I would wish they would change the hunter Round so you don't have to readjust your sight after almost every shot.* It ends up being more how you can remember to move your sight more than how well or accurate you can shoot & because of having to keep putting glasses back on & take off it takes a lot longer to shoot the round especially when you have a group of 4 old gezziers that put on glasses & look at sight setting & take them off before you set sight & then have to put them back on again & look at setting again & set sight.


The whole concept of the "Hunter" rounds is to simulate getting just one shot at game from an assortment of distances and conditions. I love shooting "Hunter", and this thread was started to help me find how best to manage a "Hunter" round with old eyes. 

In regard to my original post about how to carry specs, an old hand at my field club suggested that I use my bino's, but look through them backwards and through the objective lens. I thought he was joking, but it really works and is just like using a magnifier. My bino's are already handy, so this is my best solution until I can get my hands on an Axcel Sight Scale Magnifier.


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Aussie Pete: You can do the same with a range finder.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am old and have the same problem. Cataract surgery has given me back my 20/20 far vision, but I went cheap, so I have bad close vision. I tried hanging the glasses around my neck, but shot them off while shooting downhill. Tried putting them on my hat but kept losing them.

I tried the Magnifier and it worked a little. Still not enough magification for me though, but should work for most archers. Since I carry my binoculars with me to spot the arrows in the target, I turn the binoculars backwards and hold it close to the sights. It works great to set sights and is easy to use as my binoculars hang on my right side. The binoculars are also great to see if the arrow is touching the line for those extra points.


----------

